# MilaN: indicazioni tattiche dalla dirigenza. Spogliatoio stranito.



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.

*Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso.*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.



Occhio, fosse vero, Maldini e Leonardo ( che sarà competente ma non è carismatico per nulla), non sono adatti.

O lo cambi, visto che ne hai pieni poteri, o lo DEVI lasciar fare.


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Aprile 2019)

la "spia" ha ricominciato a parlare ?


----------



## sunburn (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio, fosse vero, Maldini e Leonardo ( che sarà competente ma non è carismatico per nulla), non sono adatti.
> 
> O lo cambi, visto che ne hai pieni poteri, o lo DEVI lasciar fare.


Fosse vero, non sarebbero adatti neanche a dare indicazioni tattiche... Il 4-3-1-2 è roba da calcio di 10 anni fa.
Purtroppo mi sembra verosimile, visto che mi sembra strano possa essere farina del sacco di Gattuso, per come lo abbiamo conosciuto come allenatore.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

*Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso. *


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, non sarebbero adatti neanche a dare indicazioni tattiche... Il 4-3-1-2 è roba da calcio di 10 anni fa.
> Purtroppo mi sembra verosimile, visto che mi sembra strano possa essere farina del sacco di Gattuso, per come lo abbiamo conosciuto come allenatore.



un modo per creare confusione e destabilizzare l'ambiente.... fosse vero sinceramente sarei molto delusa....
Vista la reazione di Gattuso immagino sia un'ipotesi piuttosto realistica....


----------



## Manue (4 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questi articoli sono delle bufale pazzesche


Come quelli che dicevano che Higuain fosse scontento.
Onestamente penso sia vero o quantomeno verosimile. Magari non ci sono state tensioni, ma solo un confronto dialettico su come giocare.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso. *



Malissimo tutti e due (Leonardo e Gattuso). 
Come già detto c'è mancanza di idee e di convinzioni in un periodo dove non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso.*



Che ci siano discussioni interne ci sta, ma ad altro non credo.

Anche perché quelli che hanno memoria un po' più lunga ricorderanno che Leonardo lasciò il Milan proprio perché riceveva "indicazioni tattiche" dalla dirigenza, tanto che fece uno sfogo clamoroso ai microfoni prima di andarsene... e ora secondo i giornalisti riserverebbe il medesimo trattamento a Gattuso?

Il 4312 lo vedo semplicemente come un tentativo goffo (col senno di poi) per schierare le due punte contemporaneamente.


----------



## Manue (4 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come quelli che dicevano che Higuain fosse scontento.
> Onestamente penso sia vero o quantomeno verosimile. Magari non ci sono state tensioni, ma solo un confronto dialettico su come giocare.



Ma qui il concetto è un altro, 
indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte direttamente ai giocatori...
cioè tu credi che Maldini e Leonardo parlino direttamente con i giocatori, 
saltando Gattuso? 
Dicendogli cosa fare in campo, che va in contrasto con quello che dice Gattuso?

Queste cose non succedono neanche in terza categoria, 
siamo nel mondo del professionismo, non siamo all'oratorio...

Io posso capire e condividere che la dirigenza parli con l'allenatore e gli dia dei pareri, 
soprattutto se i dirigenti sono stati uomini di campo, ma che ci sia un filo diretto saltando l'allenatore è assolutamente una bufala cosmica.

Però oh, libero di crederci e alimentare una sterile polemica


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma qui il concetto è un altro,
> indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte direttamente ai giocatori...
> cioè tu credi che Maldini e Leonardo parlino direttamente con i giocatori,
> saltando Gattuso?
> ...


Io non voglio alimentare niente, questa situazione si è creata con le dichiarazioni di Gattuso prima di Sampdoria-Milan. 
Può essere che i dirigenti, nello specifico Maldini, abbiano parlato singolarmente coi giocatori e poi magari la Gazzetta abbia enfatizzato un po’. Però onestamente non credo al fatto che vi siano articoli inventati di sana pianta senza alcuna attinenza alla realtà.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che ci siano discussioni interne ci sta, ma ad altro non credo.
> 
> Anche perché quelli che hanno memoria un po' più lunga ricorderanno che Leonardo lasciò il Milan proprio perché riceveva "indicazioni tattiche" dalla dirigenza, tanto che fece uno sfogo clamoroso ai microfoni prima di andarsene... e ora secondo i giornalisti riserverebbe il medesimo trattamento a Gattuso?
> 
> Il 4312 lo vedo semplicemente come un tentativo goffo (col senno di poi) per schierare le due punte contemporaneamente.



Le discussioni ci sono, ovviamente, e saranno cento volte più pesanti e dure di quanto dicono i giornali, ed in tutte le società, come in qualsiasi azienda grande o piccola.

Ma le invasioni di campo, no, quelle sono deleterie.

Le puoi fare se sei il capo, ma alla squadra non deve arrivare nulla.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ha dalla sua la stampa, la dirigenza ha sbagliato a confermarlo già a luglio anche se il ritiro era già iniziato


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso. *



Forse Leo ha fatto notare a gattuso che se ti presenti in area avversaria 2 volte in 90 minuti o Piatek è un cecchino infallibile o non la porti a casa


----------



## davidelynch (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso.*



Che strano tempismo che hanno tutte queste notizie...


----------



## Sotiris (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso.*



E' il motivo per cui va messo un fantoccio in panchina per le prossime partite con l'ex allenatore dell'Antalyaspor vero tecnico, come è già adesso.
Gattuso mi sta deludendo anche sotto l'aspetto dignità. Dal 29 marzo ad oggi ha azzerato tutta la mia stima come uomo.


----------



## Manue (4 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io non voglio alimentare niente, questa situazione si è creata con le dichiarazioni di Gattuso prima di Sampdoria-Milan.
> Può essere che i dirigenti, nello specifico Maldini, abbiano parlato singolarmente coi giocatori e poi magari la Gazzetta abbia enfatizzato un po’. Però onestamente non credo al fatto che vi siano articoli inventati di sana pianta senza alcuna attinenza alla realtà.



Tuttosport docet


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2019)

Il modulo non è il problema. Abbiamo perso anche con il 4-3-3. L'interpretazione del modulo è molto più importante cosi come le motivazioni. L'interpretazione di Gattuso è sempre stata ridicola perchè consiste in un 4-5-1 con baricentro bassissimo che unito alla mancanza di ali offensive veloci rende impossibile qualsiasi contropiede. Per non parlare di movimenti senza palla nulli perchè Gattuso è terrorizzato dal prendere inbucate quindi tutti i giocatori rimangono bloccati ed è il motivo principale dei 10000000000000000000000000 passaggi a Gigio ogni partita. Aggiungete che probabilmente i giocatori si sono accorti che è un pagliaccio in panchina e ora non sono neanche motivati / top della condizione fisica.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio, fosse vero, Maldini e Leonardo ( che sarà competente ma non è carismatico per nulla), non sono adatti.
> 
> O lo cambi, visto che ne hai pieni poteri, o lo DEVI lasciar fare.





sunburn ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, non sarebbero adatti neanche a dare indicazioni tattiche... Il 4-3-1-2 è roba da calcio di 10 anni fa.
> Purtroppo mi sembra verosimile, visto che mi sembra strano possa essere farina del sacco di Gattuso, per come lo abbiamo conosciuto come allenatore.



Premesso che io stesso ho già detto varie volte che Leonardo è un dirigente e non esiste che riprenda le funzioni di allenatore, perché non sarebbero adatti? Leonardo e Maldini non capiscono niente di calcio? Poi sono d'accordo che sarebbe opportuno lasciare fare all'allenatore, ognuno ha i suoi compiti. Certo un minimo di interazione e di colloquio ci deve essere, le cose fatte a compartimenti stagni non funzionano.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che ci siano discussioni interne ci sta, ma ad altro non credo.
> 
> Anche perché quelli che hanno memoria un po' più lunga ricorderanno che Leonardo lasciò il Milan proprio perché riceveva "indicazioni tattiche" dalla dirigenza, tanto che fece uno sfogo clamoroso ai microfoni prima di andarsene... e ora secondo i giornalisti riserverebbe il medesimo trattamento a Gattuso?
> 
> Il 4312 lo vedo semplicemente come un tentativo goffo (col senno di poi) per schierare le due punte contemporaneamente.



Plausibile. Gattuso probabilmente non ha a tutt'oggi idee chiare su come giocare, e io continuo a dire che ha semplicemente ripreso quanto trovato da Montella, esasperando la fase difensiva.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse Leo ha fatto notare a gattuso che se ti presenti in area avversaria 2 volte in 90 minuti o Piatek è un cecchino infallibile o non la porti a casa



Questo ci sta, cioè che Leonardo si sia fatto sentire. Ma se Gattuso ne prende coscienza e cambia modulo solo per questo, solo perché glielo ha fatto notare Leonardo, sarebbe veramente grottesco. Voglio sperare non sia così, altrimenti adesso in panchina ci possiamo mettere anche un magazziniere.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Premesso che io stesso ho già detto varie volte che Leonardo è un dirigente e non esiste che riprenda le funzioni di allenatore, perché non sarebbero adatti? Leonardo e Maldini non capiscono niente di calcio? Poi sono d'accordo che sarebbe opportuno lasciare fare all'allenatore, ognuno ha i suoi compiti. Certo un minimo di interazione e di colloquio ci deve essere, le cose fatte a compartimenti stagni non funzionano.



1) Perchè delegittimare l' allenatore è un errore da principianti, inammissibile certe cose arrivino non solo ai giocatori, ma persino alla stampa

2) Perchè solo loro sanno realmente se Gattuso è in grado di allenare o meno, non certo noi.
E se vanno ad imporgli robe tattiche, significa che Gattuso non sa allenare, e loro 2, sarebbero degli assassini a non cambiarlo
Io sono del partito che l' allenatore conta poco, ma è intrinseco che debba saper fare il proprio mestiere.

Cosi come un saldatore deve saper saldare, cosi come un chef deve saper cucinare.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1) Perchè delegittimare l' allenatore è un errore da principianti, inammissibile certe cose arrivino non solo ai giocatori, ma persino alla stampa
> 
> 2) Perchè solo loro sanno realmente se Gattuso è in grado di allenare o meno, non certo noi.
> E se vanno ad imporgli robe tattiche, significa che Gattuso non sa allenare, e loro 2, sarebbero degli assassini a non cambiarlo
> ...



Esatto, ma guarda che io ho detto, o fatto intendere, le stesse cose. Sindacavo sul fatto che loro due non siano in grado di capire e dare indicazioni proprio nel caso che risulti evidente (a loro, internamente alla squadra, per motivi x) che Gattuso stia palesemente sbagliando quacosa. In questo caso, per parafrasare l'esempio che hai fatto, Leonardo sa fare sia lo chef che il saldatore, visto i suoi trascorsi. 

Ribadisco per chiarezza che sono d'accordo che ognuno ha i suoi compiti.

Che poi diano direttive di alto livello su come vorrebbero che la squadra si debba porre in campo e con quale mentalità, compatibilmente con le circostanze e la rosa a disposizione, questo mi sembra non solo naturale, ma quasi opportuno.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso. *



Io ne sono convinto.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahhahaha anche mettere calabria mezzala è colpa della dirigenza


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma guarda che io ho detto, o fatto intendere, le stesse cose. Sindacavo sul fatto che loro due non siano in grado di capire e dare indicazioni proprio nel caso che risulti evidente (a loro, internamente alla squadra, per motivi x) che Gattuso stia palesemente sbagliando quacosa. In questo caso, per parafrasare l'esempio che hai fatto, Leonardo sa fare sia lo chef che il saldatore, visto i suoi trascorsi.
> 
> Ribadisco per chiarezza che sono d'accordo che ognuno ha i suoi compiti.
> 
> Che poi diano direttive di alto livello su come vorrebbero che la squadra si debba porre in campo e con quale mentalità, compatibilmente con le circostanze e la rosa a disposizione, questo mi sembra non solo naturale, ma quasi opportuno.



Ok, ma un conto sono le opinioni o gli input, o i consigli, un conto sono le imposizioni o ordini mascherati da consigli.

Ad ogni modo, assurdo arrivi alla stampa. Fosse vero, c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma un conto sono le opinioni o gli input, o i consigli, un conto sono le imposizioni o ordini mascherati da consigli.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, assurdo arrivi alla stampa. Fosse vero, c'è qualcosa che non va.



Chi ne trarrebbe giovamento e chi ha un canale ultra privilegiato con la stampa è facilmente intuibile oltre a coincidere nella stessa persona

Quello che è più fumoso nell'articolo sono i giocatori straniti come se il presidente/ds/ad non mettesse becco, c'è stato uno che per vent'anni parlava di due punte con la rosa, non è niente di nuovo nel mondo del calcio e di certo i giocatori non perdono la bussola ma conviene alla fonte far passare l'immagine che i cattivi risultati siano anche imputabili a ingerenze sollevando un poco le sue responsabilità


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso si è destabilizzato da solo. E' totalmente impreparato tatticamente che basta un qualche piccolo errore individuale e si sgretola tutto. Appena la condizione fisica cala un po' non sa più che pesci pigliare.

Gattuso non è un allenatore , quando lo capirete?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso.*



Non so se sia o meno farina del suo sacco ma se vuole giocare col doppio centravanti sarebbe il caso di lavorare bene in fascia per far piovere in area dei cross altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## sunburn (4 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Premesso che io stesso ho già detto varie volte che Leonardo è un dirigente e non esiste che riprenda le funzioni di allenatore, perché non sarebbero adatti? Leonardo e Maldini non capiscono niente di calcio? Poi sono d'accordo che sarebbe opportuno lasciare fare all'allenatore, ognuno ha i suoi compiti.


Beh dai, Leonardo da allenatore ha dimostrato che di tattica ne capisce poco(ricordi il 4-2-fantasia?). Maldini, boh: non abbiamo elementi per valutare le sue competenze in materia di tattica. L'essere stati grandi calciatori non implica necessariamente capirne.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh dai, Leonardo da allenatore ha dimostrato che di tattica ne capisce poco(ricordi il 4-2-fantasia?). Maldini, boh: non abbiamo elementi per valutare le sue competenze in materia di tattica. L'essere stati grandi calciatori non implica necessariamente capirne.



E sì, mi ricordo il 4-2-fantasia, certo ... via, non fece proprio schifo schifo, eravamo 2^, poi dopo ci furono altre condizioni al contorno  Comunque, assolutamente vero. E' possibile che anche Maldini tatticamente non ne capisca molto … ma ci rimarrei un po' male, con tutti gli ottimi allenatori da cui è passato.


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se sia o meno farina del suo sacco ma se vuole giocare col doppio centravanti sarebbe il caso di lavorare bene in fascia per far piovere in area dei cross altrimenti non ha senso.



Cross come quelli di RR


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio, fosse vero, Maldini e Leonardo ( che sarà competente ma non è carismatico per nulla), non sono adatti.
> 
> O lo cambi, visto che ne hai pieni poteri, o lo DEVI lasciar fare.



Leonardo terzo posto/ secondo posto e Coppa Italia in due stagioni... Gattuso?


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> E' il motivo per cui va messo un fantoccio in panchina per le prossime partite con l'ex allenatore dell'Antalyaspor vero tecnico, come è già adesso.
> Gattuso mi sta deludendo anche sotto l'aspetto dignità. Dal 29 marzo ad oggi ha azzerato tutta la mia stima come uomo.



ribadisco: l'ex allenatore di Antalyaspor ha un palmares che l'ex allenatore di Rodi, Bisanzio e ***** si sogna


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Leonardo terzo posto/ secondo posto e Coppa Italia in due stagioni... Gattuso?



Ma cosa c' entra con quello che ho scritto...


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 4 aprile, il Milan deve salvare la Champions. Tra dirigenti e allenatore è pace virtuale (i dissidi ci sono) fino al termine della stagione. ma dallo spogliatoio del Milan filtra stranezza per indicazioni tecnico tattiche fatte dai dirigenti ai giocatori sebbene le decisioni finali vengano prese da Gattuso.
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: i rapporti tra Leonardo e Gattuso non sono affatto buoni. E qualcuno sospetta che il 4-3-1-2 non sia tutta farina del sacco dello stesso Gattuso.*



Penso che le indicazioni sul 4-3-1-2 siano arrivate principalmente per mettere Paquetà in un ruolo a lui congeniale. Col suo infortunio, le ragioni per continuare col 4-3-1-2 vengono meno, a meno che non intendano appigliarsi alla coppia Cutrone-Piatek (che in effetti è l'unica idea rimasta per poter sperare nella qualificazione Champions).


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma un conto sono le opinioni o gli input, o i consigli, un conto sono le imposizioni o ordini mascherati da consigli.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, assurdo arrivi alla stampa. Fosse vero, c'è qualcosa che non va.



figurati se gattuso testone com'è si fa imporre qualcosa..
e poi l'allenatore non è mica giocate 433 o 442. poi il modulo lo devi spiegare, devi motivare, aiutare. non lo può fare il dirigente.

magari potesse farlo e usare gattuso come avatar


----------



## Schism75 (4 Aprile 2019)

Quindi abbiamo un allenatore che cambia modulo e “schemi” in base a:
1. Opinione pubblica (giornalisti, opinionisti e tifosi) —> fa notare che una squadra come il Milan non può sempre attendere sui propri 35 metri, non vincendo mai contro avversari “superiori” facendo sempre molto fatica.
2. Idee dirigenziali

Bene, grandissima personalità e idee devo dire.


----------

